# Clips for rat hammocks



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can buy the metal clips for hanging up rat hammocks. I've been making my own and have used the clips off the boys' old toys. I've been to a big haberdashery shop in Manchester and they they didn't have any??? I've also been to the markets and managed to get the d rings but not the clips...Im scouring the internet, but obviously not looking hard enough any help much appreciated...ta x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

eBay do a couple of different ones
4 LARGE SPRING CLIPS,HOOKS,RAT HAMMOCKS,FINDINGS..50mm on eBay (end time 08-Apr-11 09:36:16 BST)
24 Metal Hammock rings clips hooks pet rat ferret on eBay (end time 14-Mar-11 21:36:35 GMT)


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Doh....fogot to try Ebay:blushing: thanks, ur a star!!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont forget the bead store in Manchester - they sell them (or similar things I'm sure) and you will (most likely) be able to buy the exact amount you want as its a "pick and mix" type shop


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

What haberdashery in Manchester...? As in in the city center??


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I buy packs of Book Rings from Staples. Around about a pound a pack.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> What haberdashery in Manchester...? As in in the city center??


Abercarns on Oldham Street, I always get my fabric from there it's a sewist heaven LOl Where's this bead shop then hun?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

fuzz butts used to sell clips not sure if they still do though!

some peeps use shower curtain hooks.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

I've also used paperclips and safety pins, which are cheap to get a hold of. Some people won't used Safety pins due to the risk of them opening up but I've never had any issues


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

princesslea said:


> Abercarns on Oldham Street, I always get my fabric from there it's a sewist heaven LOl Where's this bead shop then hun?


I think it's Abakhan (just so she doesn't look for the wrong shop!) and the Bead Shop is nearby in Affleck's Palace, 2nd or 3rd floor I think...


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Argent said:


> I think it's Abakhan (just so she doesn't look for the wrong shop!) and the Bead Shop is nearby in Affleck's Palace, 2nd or 3rd floor I think...


Ooooh Abakhan! I completely forgot about there while reading this thread  Even though I go in there every time I go into town lol I always go to the bead store and abakhan each time I go in, love them :thumbup:


----------

